# 2016 T.B.X. Team Series Classic news!



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are happy to announce that the 2016 Team Series classic will be held at Mosquito on October 1st & 2nd! The winning team at this years classic will win a Stra...tos 186 powered by Evinrude valued over $24,000! Special thanks to Evinrude for becoming our premier sponsor for this season as well as Stratos boats and Taylor's South Shore Marine for making the classic prize a reality!

We would like to remind everyone that divisions are limited to the first 50 paid entries per event. With the classic prize as large as it is , we anticipate the fields to fill quickly in some divisions. Don't be left out! Get your memberships in asap! See you on the water!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Phil, are you having anything like paying half of the entry fees now to hold a spot, and pay the rest of it by a certain date, say March 1st to finalize your spot? 

I'd imagine those that would utilize such an option wouldn't mind being charged a slight fee if they were unable to pay the rest of the money on time. I know I personally wouldn't mind some kind of arrangement like that

Or is it strictly get all your money in now if you want to be guaranteed a spot? 

And are you possibly going to post a current roster of those already signed up so that teams that aren't signed up can keep track of how many spots are left?

I was able to fish a few of your tournaments in the Mahoning division last year, and I'm going to definitely be fishing, or at least I want to definitely fish the Mahoning team division this year. Just not sure I can swing the whole $865 right now. 

Please let me know so I can see how to proceed from here. 

Thanks !!!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey bass, At this time there is nothing in place for partial payments. I would get my membership in, and pay for as many, up front as you can. Pm me, i will give you my address. Its 165.00 per event. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bassin .... PM sent


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I really like this series and I'm not trying to piss anyone off or start a heated discussion but shouldn't a championship be decided by how well u do during the season not how much money u have to pay for them all up front. I understand why u r doing it but not everyone has that kind of money up front. Maybe do if u pay for them all up front u r automatically in and then take the top 10 from each division to get in also. Just putting my 2 cents in.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to be some confusion. We do not require anyone pay upfront for their entry fees but I want to stress that we do have a capped field of 50 Boats per event. We have never had an issue of not having enough openings to not allow an angler to fish in an event. But with the interest the circuit is getting this season I cannot guarantee that by paying a membership will lock anyone in.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My only reason for wanting to pay up front is because of the capped field of 50 boats. I certainly wasn't trying to insinuate that a team is required to pay their entry fees up front.

50 boats is not a lot of boats, and considering the championship prize, and the payout for first place on a full field, there is a possibility in my mind, realistic or not, that some of the tournaments could be fishing a full field. If that's the case, and you weren't one of those already registered, you'd miss out on the points for that tournament, which would greatly reduce your chance of qualifying for the year end championship. 

Of course there is just as much of a chance that none of the tournaments will fish a full field, and you could pay entries as each qualifier rolls around.

I like the Mahoning division schedule too much to take that chance.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Bassbme said:


> My only reason for wanting to pay up front is because of the capped field of 50 boats. I certainly wasn't trying to insinuate that a team is required to pay their entry fees up front.
> 
> 50 boats is not a lot of boats, and considering the championship prize, and the payout for first place on a full field, there is a possibility in my mind, realistic or not, that some of the tournaments could be fishing a full field. If that's the case, and you weren't one of those already registered, you'd miss out on the points for that tournament, which would greatly reduce your chance of qualifying for the year end championship.
> 
> ...


Pay your membership fee and you will be locked in on the division you Signed up for. You do not have to pay for all your events up front.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Marshall said:


> Pay your membership fee and you will be locked in on the division you Signed up for. You do not have to pay for all your events up front.


Marshall, thanks for the response. 

I find Phil's first post confusing. You mention simply needing to pay your membership fee and you're locked in. Phil in the first post of this thread says "get your memberships in asap".

Yet in the first sentence of the second paragraph of Phil's first post, it says "divisions are limited to the first 50 paid entries, per event" I'm not trying to be argumentative here, but I read that as meaning, if you don't get your entry fees in for the event before 50 other teams do, it doesn't matter if you're a TBX member or not. 

TBX memberships are universal, which is one of the great things about being a member. Your membership covers all TBX divisions, and both the Elite and Teams series.

I'm going to be sending Phil a PM to get clarification. 

Thanks again


----------

